# Peep sight moving?



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

I got a new string put on my Matthews DXT this summer and was shooting for 3 months no issues. Fast forward to September 30th and I'm out practicing and notice my peep is moving to the point where I can't even see through, take it to one archery shop and they say they fixed it but didn't tell me what they did. Get home shoot 5 arrows through and by the 6th shot it's moving and by the 9th shot can't even see through it. Take it to a different archery shop and after 2 hours of working on it they took some twist out of my string and retie my peep sight in place. After the past month noticing my peep is slowing starting to move again, any ideas of what could be causing it? 

Thanks for any input


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

What brand of string and cable?


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

SVbowhunter80 said:


> What brand of string and cable?


I'm not exactly sure. The place I took it to just kept calling it a premium string


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

What style of peep is it? Are they tie 2 knots (1 at each end) or tieing it in like this?


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's how my peep is tied in. Brought the bow new. First few hundred shots I had peep rotation. Once the string is stretched and added two twist the rotation went away. Cheaper strings will stretch and twist more than others. Winner's Choice strings are awesome.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

one issue with any single cam is half the string is serving, so it can take a while to settle in, but I would have thought yours would be fine by now. I would change to a peep with a tube, no more problem


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's what my peep looks like


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

snowmobilingswordfish said:


> Here's what my peep looks like


Have you checked to see if it's not your serving and/or loop that's moving?


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess it could be. I know on September 30th when I took it in they tied a brand new one just to try and eliminate that as an option, unless it's doing it again


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

When the peep turns does the d-loop follow? Single cams do not like large peeps and take a little longer to train but they should not keep moving. How big is your peep? If it is bigger than 3/8" go smaller. A best in class aftermarket string should be rock solid after 50 arrows and not move until you are ready to replace it. If this continues seriously, trash the string. I would recommend Twisted X", Catfish customs (local guy), Center Circle (also local) or JBK. The center serving might be moving as well but if that is the case I personally would be suspect of the quality of the entire string. BCY "X" or Fury is the material you want.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

454casull said:


> When the peep turns does the d-loop follow? Single cams do not like large peeps and take a little longer to train but they should not keep moving. How big is your peep? If it is bigger than 3/8" go smaller. A best in class aftermarket string should be rock solid after 50 arrows and not move until you are ready to replace it. If this continues seriously, trash the string. I would recommend Twisted X", Catfish customs (local guy), Center Circle (also local) or JBK. The center serving might be moving as well but if that is the case I personally would be suspect of the quality of the entire string. BCY "X" or Fury is the material you want.


Dan's right on here. After 50-100 shots your peep should not be moving. If it is the strings are still settling, or it has not been served in properly, or the strings are junk, or there is something else going on with your bow.

Adding/removing twists should only be done after the string is settled, so make sure you've put some arrows on them before you just haul off and take it to another shop.

Over time your strings will stretch (regardless of what the string makers say) so you will probably end up twisting them up, or replacing them.

I have not personally had much success 'training' a peep after it's tied in. The only way to 'train' it IMO is to twist strings or install a solid silencer and move it up and down to change the peep rotation.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

snowmobilingswordfish said:


> I guess it could be. I know on September 30th when I took it in they tied a brand new one just to try and eliminate that as an option, unless it's doing it again


Sorry, when you said moving I thought you were talking up, not rotating.


----------

